# أين أجد تصميمات cnc artCam



## amr_design1974 (24 فبراير 2014)

يوجد العديد من المواقع التى تمتلئ بالتصميمات الجرافيك وال3d ولكن لا يوجد ملفات مفتوحة لأعمال تصميمات _cnc_ artCam
أرجو من _السادة_ _المهندسين _لإفادتنا بالمواقع التى يوجد بها ملفات مفتوحة المصدر تصميمات cnc artCam


----------



## ksmksam (25 فبراير 2014)

بامكانك فتح ملفات 3 دي على الارتكام


----------



## aeehm (28 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم الاخ ksmksam 
هل تقصد يوجد ملفات جاهزه داخل الارت كم ؟
استطيع ان اتدرب عليها 
شكرا لك


----------



## hatemcc (4 فبراير 2015)

أنا كمان عم ابحث عن هك شي.....ولم اجد


----------



## gheas (25 مارس 2015)

here

www.cncstory.com​


----------

